# styrofoam sign how-to



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

here's a how-to on the styrofoam signs i have begun making.

you can either freehand the letters or use stencils. the others were free-handed as i wanted them to be very rustic. this one i used stencils. you will need a sharp razor knife or an x-acto, magic marker and the styrofoam itself at this point.










letter your board










begin to carve










hold your weapon of choice at about this angle when carving. this allows the letters to easily pop out.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

carving the letters is time consuming and messy...










for the next part, you'll need black, brown and tan paints, paintbrush, and a heatgun

all carved up. notice how i cut long, meandering streaks across the sheet of foam? this simulates the woods texture. now take your heat gun and hold it about a foot away from the board. keep it moving-if you hold it still, you'll melt through. this closes the cells, makes your letters stand out and allow the woodgraining to 'pop'










fill in the letters and symbols with the black paint.










go over it with the brown paint and while it's still damp, smear in the tan so it flows into each other slightly


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Aug 15, 2008)

now allow it to dry somewhat. then using the drybrush method, add some black streaks.

there you have it!










i hope this makes sense. feel free to holler at me if you have any questions!


----------



## halloweenjunkienick (Aug 8, 2009)

that looks really good


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool info.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

that came out really well!! great job!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool sign!


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

That is awesome...I'm gonna try my luck out on that!! Thanks for sharing....Great Job!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

nice work. thanks for sharing


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool. I just picked up a sheet of the foam tonight. Im going to work on a couple signs myself. Good job and tnx for the pics


----------

